# Blank Pistols for Training Group



## MDbaydog (Nov 15, 2006)

I will soon be purchasing a few blank pistols for our training group and need to find a good lower priced gun. Main reason for not wanting to buy top of line is the fear they may get lost( parts or hole) or disappear. My training partners and myself all have the better guns, and I am at a point where I don't like asking them to lend their guns out because it is getting harder to find the good ones.Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

The lower priced ones<$100 break at 6-12 months. I have had two break on me. MY next will be the NEF $180 one. We need equipment that lasts!


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

NEF has been sold to Remington Arms. Remington Arms has decided to discontinue the starter pistol line and will not long produce them. I think right now the Alpha is about the best you can get. They are $189 for either .22, .32 or the shotgun primer model's. I have the shotgun primer model myself and I really like it. The only thing is its a little larger then the NEF or the old H&R blank pistols. 

I agree the - $100 pistols don't hold up very well.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

You all must be mind readers  I was just going to post the same question  It looks like I will be getting an Alpha


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

One of the vendors at the test in Thomaston, GA this weekend had the Alpha for $160.00. I think some folks are discounting them a little.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

check out gunxusa.com I talked to him and he has designed a new gun and got approval from atf and will be shipping in the near future looks good to me
and looks like he is doing it right
David Jansma


----------



## River Hill (Oct 21, 2008)

I will have to take a look at those at gunxusa.com

I purchased a Kimar that is a few months old and about 200 shots through it and it is falling apart. I guess I will send it in for repair and hope it last a bit longer.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

djansma said:


> check out gunxusa.com I talked to him and he has designed a new gun and got approval from atf and will be shipping in the near future looks good to me
> and looks like he is doing it right
> David Jansma


Looks like what everyone is looking for... Hope they sell a lot of them.

John Lash


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

A guy from my office gave me a German made .22 short pistol I've been using it for a couple of weeks and it's perfect. Very small and tight hope it works for years to come. One of the reviews I found said it wouldn't hit a plate at 10 feet, but for a blank gun it's great. 

You might try a couple of pawn shops or gunbroker.com


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

GulfCoast said:


> One of the vendors at the test in Thomaston, GA this weekend had the Alpha for $160.00. I think some folks are discounting them a little.


Thomasville or Thomaston?


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a couple of NEF new in box only shot to test inserts
2 -32 blank 200.00 each or 325.00 for 2

32 converted to 209 primers 225.00 each or 400.00 for 2

also have champion 209 new 40.00

plus shipping and insurance 

Mark


----------

